# Syncing Classic with CC. My solution.



## Jay Clulow (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi all,

What I am trying to achieve here is the ability to have my entire library locally configured in Classic with access to everything via CC.

This is how I have achieved this so far;

Images are imported into a folder structure. This is the structure;
*Camera;

Canon 5D Mark II/
Canon 5D Mark III/
Canon 40D/
DJI Mavic Pro/
*Images are renamed by to this;
October 24th, 2017, Canon 5D Mark III, EVENT NAME, Sequence.Extension

Then a collection is created. Lets use the example of animal photographs.
I create a collection set (You can't sync sets to Lightroom mobile)
*Animals*

Then within that I create a collection (*Cats*) followed by a collection of the individual cat *(Dexter)*
*Animals/Cats/Dexter*

That way I can now sync the final collection to Lightroom mobile and thus can access all the files in CC. However this means that I end up with a list of collection names. Now lets say I have a cat called Dexter and a cat called Simba. Based on other non relevant categories this would mean I'd have xx of categories between Dexter and Simba (very messy).

Dexter
Devon
Manchester
Motorsport
Simba
The only way around this I've managed to find is to rename that end collection set like this;
Animals/Cats/Dexter. That way even though I have a long list of categories in CC they are at least in the order they appear in my local collections in Lightroom Classic.

Animals/Cats/Dexter
Animals/Cats/Simba
Events/Motorsport
Locations/Devon
Locations/Manchester

Can anyone think of faults with having a library like this? I appreciate a lot of you may not locally archive your work by camera model but this works for me. Like I said the whole objective here is to use Lightroom Classic and CC products together whilst utilising the cloud storage as a back up to my whole library as my library array is on a RAID5 drive to maximise speed. I do back this up but its a pain as my back up drive is server based. 

Thanks,


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 23, 2017)

You don't have to rename your collections. In Lightroom CC you can also create sets (except they are called 'folders', just to confuse you). So just like you do in Classic with Collection Sets, you can create a folder in Lightroom CC called 'Cats' and move your 'Dexter' and 'Simba' albums into that folder.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Johan,

Right so once the collections are sync'd to CC you can build folders there to contain the collections? Is that correct?

Thanks,


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 23, 2017)

Jonathan Clulow said:


> Hi Johan,
> 
> Right so once the collections are sync'd to CC you can build folders there to contain the collections? Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks,



Yes, that's correct. This is new since the launch of Lightroom CC. The folders will show in all versions of Lr CC, so on your desktop and also on your mobile devices. In the old Lightroom Mobile you could not do this yet.


----------



## CloudedGenie (Oct 23, 2017)

This sounds like a great idea to try. I also keep every camera’s files in its own folder.

And Dexter is an awesome name for a cat


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 24, 2017)

I note also that you can create sub-folders in LRCC by creating a new folder and moving it to another folder. I guess therefore (with patience) that you could replicate your current LR Classic Folder Structure in LRCC. I might have a go with a simple folder tonight (bearing in mind I only have 20GB)


----------



## Jay Clulow (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi,

In Lightroom CC (Web or application) will creating a folder or album create something within my collections in Classic?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 25, 2017)

A folder in LRCC, and the similar collection set in Classic, do not sync to each other. Collections, on the other hand, do....no matter where you create it it will sync to the other. It is possible to maintain the same "structure" across the various entities, but keeping the collection sets aligned with the folders in LRCC will need to be a manual activity.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 25, 2017)

And please note: I haven't checked, but I expect that when you create a new album in Lightroom CC, it will always sync to Lr Classic under the 'From Lightroom Mobile' collection set (maybe now it's called 'From Lightroom CC'), even when you moved your other synched collections to different collection set. So if the sync doesn't seem to happen, look for that set.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Oct 25, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> And please note: I haven't checked, but I expect that when you create a new album in Lightroom CC, it will always sync to Lr Classic under the 'From Lightroom Mobile' collection set (maybe now it's called 'From Lightroom CC'), even when you moved your other synched collections to different collection set. So if the sync doesn't seem to happen, look for that set.


Thats it! Right there! Thats exactly what I was missing. Brilliant, thank you JohanElzenga!


----------



## Photocatseyes (Oct 25, 2017)

I am all for using a folder structure starting with year, 12 month folders in every year, and day/month/year/subject/. I imported files today and they are keyworded and in the same named folder 25/10/17Pluto. If I take 500 pics a day I will have 251017Pluto-1 to 251017Pluto-500. I started in 2003, and if I more or less know in what year I took pics I find most of my stuff back pretty quickly.


----------

